
YayFon uses Diffie-Hellman method of exchanging cryptographic keys - anarmahmudov
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Nf2Ucu-SLw4HNKMVPZxkvZXe3MRq-XYdZbmwsB4sm2w/edit
======
efendizadeh
ECDH for key exchange (nist p256) and ECDSA for signing. Every next message
delivering with new key calculated by ECDH.

